# Cercasi traduttori per documentazione Gentoo

## m.mascherpa

Cari Gentooisti,

il gruppo di traduttori che fino ad ora si è occupato

di mantenere la documentazione italiana si sta piano

piano assottigliando per motivi vari; alcuni non possono

più seguire i documenti e mantenerli aggiornati, altri

lo fanno più raramente.

La documentazione in lingua è una parte fondamentale

nel processo di diffusione di una distribuzione Linux: è ciò

che avvicina gli utenti meno esperti e fa loro

apprezzare il mondo di Linux e le sue possibilità; è il punto

di riferimento per eseguire operazioni insolite o poco frequenti;

è il compendio di ogni buon CD di installazione.

E' importante quindi che gli utenti possano affidarsi alla documentazione, ed essa per rimanere affidabile deve essere

aggiornata e riveduta spesso.

E' per questo che chiedo a voi che sapete l'inglese, usate

Gentoo ed avete un po' di tempo libero, di ripagare in qualche  modo i piaceri che traete dalla migliore distribuzione sul

mercato e di dedicare qualche ora a tradurre la documentazione Gentoo ancora in inglese, agevolando

così chi non è così poliglotta quanto voi.

Se siete interessati potete contattarmi direttamente

rispondendo a questo post oppure mandandomi un messaggio

personale.

----------

## emix

Eccomi! Sono disposto a tradurre la qualsiasi  :Wink: 

/me che ha cambiato il nick emi  :Arrow:  emix

----------

## alxvt

Eccomi!

Anche io sono disponibile a traduzioni Italiano-Inglese e viceversa.

In inglese tecnico (specialmente aeronautico) me la cavo abbastanza bene.

Spero basti...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toro

sono disponibile anch'io se serve una mano... che magari e' la volta che trovo qualcosa di costruttivo con cui trastullarmi  :Smile: 

----------

## WYWIWYG

Ok, io ci sono! Era da un pò che volevo fare qualcosa per l'unica ed inimitabile Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## solka

Ti ho mandato un PM, ma cmq rinnovo l'adesione anche qui  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

presente   :Cool: 

----------

## McNaull

anch'io sono disponibile...  :Cool: 

----------

## riccio

Vedo che siamo in tanti, ma in caso ci fosse bisogno offro anche io una mano.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

Mah... posso provarci suppongo, ho molto tempo libero di solito   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

Ottimo!  :Smile: 

Grazie per aver risposto al mio appello!

Mi fa piacere che ci siate e che siate tanto

volonterosi, c'è molto da fare!  :Smile: 

Domani mattina vi contatto tramite un messaggio

personale e vi spiego un po' come è organizzato

il tutto e cosa si può fare  :Smile: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

Tutti coloro che mi hanno contattato tramite questo post,

via messaggio personale o via mail, dovrebbero aver ricevuto

un messaggio da parte mia.

Se qualcuno fosse stato dimenticato è

pregato di farsi vivo  :Smile: 

Tutti coloro che da adesso in poi volessero collaborare

al progetto di traduzione della documentazione possono

contattarmi direttamente via mail all'indirizzo:

m.mascherpa [AT] gentoo [DOT] org

Grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## doom.it

ho ricevuto l'email, siccome ho capito poco fra xml cvs html policy etc, quando mercoledi vedrò il buon Shev, mi farò spiegare tutto da lui  :Wink: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ho ricevuto l'email, siccome ho capito poco fra xml cvs html policy etc, quando mercoledi vedrò il buon Shev, mi farò spiegare tutto da lui 

 

Puoi chiedermi tutto quello che vuoi via mail  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ho ricevuto l'email, siccome ho capito poco fra xml cvs html policy etc, quando mercoledi vedrò il buon Shev, mi farò spiegare tutto da lui 

 

Se serve vi spiego tutto mercoledì, cmq in estrema sintesi basta:

andare sul cvs per prendere la versione inglese del documento o quella italiana da aggiornare. Per fare ciò è utile l'interfaccia raggiungibile qui.

Una volta che ci si è procurati il doc non si deve far altro che tradurlo secondo le linee guida stabilite dal gruppo dei traduttori (chiedere a Mascherpa per maggiori info, oppure pazientate che vi mando l'email in cui ne abbiamo parlato).

Utilizzando come base il doc in inglese non ci sono problemi di tag e sintassi, basta sostituire il testo inglese con la traduzione, poi dopo qualche traduzione e una lettura alla doc sulla documentazione gentoo reperibile su gentoo.org si familiarizza pure con la sintassi (semplice e immediata).

Una volta tradotto, emergete xmllint e verificate che il doc sia sintatticamente ok (non manchino tag) lanciandolo da riga di comando più o meno così: xmllint nome-doc.xml. Fatto questo lo inviate nella ML dei traduttori dove il rapidissimo Mascherpa provvederà a mettere online il doc tradotto.

----------

## f0x_

Sono ancora in tempo per partecipare?

----------

## shev

 *f0x_ wrote:*   

> Sono ancora in tempo per partecipare?

 

Certamente, c'è sempre posto per tutti. Più siamo e meglio possiamo suddividerci il lavoro.

Quoto quanto scritto da mascherpa:

 *Quote:*   

> Tutti coloro che da adesso in poi volessero collaborare
> 
> al progetto di traduzione della documentazione possono
> 
> contattarmi direttamente via mail all'indirizzo:
> ...

 

Non ti resta che scrivergli  :Wink: 

----------

## nomadsoul

il tempo e' poco... pero' ditemi che c'e' da fare e qualche oretta per tradurre almeno un documento la trovo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3mo

Il tempo libero non è moltissimo ma se posso dare una mano alla più bella distribuzione del mondo ci sono.

p.s.

Scusate il ritardo ero fuori per le ferie.

----------

## richard77

Io sono nuovo ma disponibile (compatibilemente con il - poco- tempo libero).

Ciao, r.

PS: nella mia ignoranza (ho solo sfogliato la documentazione qua e la, spesso direttamente in inglese) penso che per prima cosa (se non c'e' gia') serva un glossario per i termini piu' comuni, in modo da uniformare le traduzioni fra di loro.

----------

## shev

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> PS: nella mia ignoranza (ho solo sfogliato la documentazione qua e la, spesso direttamente in inglese) penso che per prima cosa (se non c'e' gia') serva un glossario per i termini piu' comuni, in modo da uniformare le traduzioni fra di loro.

 

L'abbiamo, poi quando cominciate a tradurre vi viene detto/dato tutto  :Smile: 

p.s.: benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## HunterD

Se c'è ancora bisogno di qualcuno mi offro volentieri   :Wink: 

Spero di ricevere info chiare su come procedere !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *HunterD wrote:*   

> Se c'è ancora bisogno di qualcuno mi offro volentieri  
> 
> Spero di ricevere info chiare su come procedere !

 

Penso che piu' siete meglio e'. Credo anche che di posto ce ne sia fin che si vuole.

----------

## 4440

non posso assicurare la mia presenza 24h su 24h visti impegni universitari, lavoro e ragazza   :Rolling Eyes: 

però per tradurre qualcosa se serve ci sono   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lonblu

Oggi è il mio secondo giorno da disoccupato.....

Disponibilissimo finchè non trovo lavoro! (un paio di mesi)

----------

## ilithiiri

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> E' per questo che chiedo a voi che sapete l'inglese, [...] Se siete interessati potete contattarmi direttamente
> 
> rispondendo a questo post

 

Disponibilissimo, contattatemi privatamente con la roba da tradurre e vedrò di darvi una mano. Vivo in Scozia quindi non dovrei avere grossi problemi con l'inglese  :Smile: 

Willing to help

-marco-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilithiiri wrote:*   

> Vivo in Scozia quindi non dovrei avere grossi problemi con l'inglese 

 

Un altro compaesano di McNaull  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> Tutti coloro che da adesso in poi volessero collaborare
> 
> al progetto di traduzione della documentazione possono
> 
> contattarmi direttamente via mail all'indirizzo:
> ...

 

Ri-quoto la frase di marco per gli ultimi arrivati. Non verrete contattati ma dovete contattare Marco.

/me sa che già Shev aveva quotato, ma non vorrebbe che preziose risorse si perdano per strada  :Wink: 

----------

## richard77

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta tradotto, emergete xmllint e verificate che il doc sia sintatticamente ok (non manchino tag) lanciandolo da riga di comando più o meno così: xmllint nome-doc.xml. Fatto questo lo inviate nella ML dei traduttori dove il rapidissimo Mascherpa provvederà a mettere online il doc tradotto.
> 
> 

 

Per la precisione xmllint fa parte del pacchetto libxml2.

quindi 

```
emerge -av libxml2
```

anche se penso che probabilmente la maggioranza c'e' l'avra' gia' installato.

Ciao, r.

----------

## Yak Bizzarro

Spero di non essere troppo in ritardo per il gruppo di traduzione. Comunque se qualcuno mi vuole sono qui (forse).

----------

## m.mascherpa

Grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto

al mio appello e che renderanno migliore

la documentazione Gentoo in lingua italiana.

Con questo post dichiarerei chiusa la leva

straordinaria di questo mese; siete comunque

liberi ed incoraggiati a collaborare con la

documentazione in italiano anche tramite

un accurato lavoro di lettura e ricerca di

eventuali errori o inesattezze, che di sicuro

non mancano.

Chiunque volesse contattarmi in ogni caso

per unirsi al team o per qualsiasi altra

questione relativa alla documentazione

può farlo al mio solito indirizzo di posta:

m[dot]mascherpa[at]gentoo[dot]org

Grazie a tutti e

a presto

----------

